# New Indian Take Away



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Hope this is allowed but some here might be interested to know that there is a new Indian take away in Coimbra.

I haven't tried them yet but their menu, pics & prices look helluva good.

They don't have a website yet but their Facebook page is Harshi's Indian Cuisine.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

travelling-man said:


> Hope this is allowed but some here might be interested to know that there is a new Indian take away in Coimbra.
> 
> I haven't tried them yet but their menu, pics & prices look helluva good.
> 
> They don't have a website yet but their Facebook page is Harshi's Indian Cuisine.


Thanks TM. It's a strange place for a take away. We sorely need a good Indian, so I'll definitely be checking it out and will report back here.


----------



## DouglasLW (May 23, 2018)

That put Coimbra a few notches higher on my list of place to retire.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

JohnBoy said:


> Thanks TM. It's a strange place for a take away. We sorely need a good Indian, so I'll definitely be checking it out and will report back here.


Thanks DouglasLW, that reminds me I never reported back other than via PM to TM. 

This was a very good experience, but I must stress it is takeaway only. It works well, provided you check out the menu on their Facebook page and phone an order through. They will text you back when it is ready for collection and it is a cash only business. The two young people running it speak English, the food was very tasty and I will be returning. 

BTW DouglasLW, there is far more to Coimbra than the extensive range of restaurants catering to all tastes. Come and give it a try.


----------



## DouglasLW (May 23, 2018)

Thanks for the reply. I've done a bit of research on Coimbra & it's definitely been on my short list of places to retire in Portugal since I started looking. I won't retire until the end of 2019 but am doing extensive research on different cities in Portugal. The only place I have completely ruled out is the Algarve coast & any other seaside resort. Too many tourists. I know Coimbra is a university town & because of that has a lot going on. It also appears by your comment to have a wide range of restaurants which is also a criteria that's important for me.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

DouglasLW said:


> Thanks for the reply. I've done a bit of research on Coimbra & it's definitely been on my short list of places to retire in Portugal since I started looking. I won't retire until the end of 2019 but am doing extensive research on different cities in Portugal. The only place I have completely ruled out is the Algarve coast & any other seaside resort. Too many tourists. I know Coimbra is a university town & because of that has a lot going on. It also appears by your comment to have a wide range of restaurants which is also a criteria that's important for me.


I've lived in Coimbra for 10 years now, so ask away if there is anything that you want to know.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

DouglasLW said:


> The only place I have completely ruled out is the Algarve coast & any other seaside resort. Too many tourists.


You shouldn't rule out places you have never been to - far too much nonsense spoken about the Algarve - there is far more too it than just the coast. There are plenty of areas that the tourists never find and let's not forget that Coimbra itself is not a million miles from the coast and packed with Tourists through the summer season (the months when it's not packed with students).


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

MrBife said:


> You shouldn't rule out places you have never been to - far too much nonsense spoken about the Algarve - there is far more too it than just the coast. There are plenty of areas that the tourists never find and let's not forget that Coimbra itself is not a million miles from the coast and packed with Tourists through the summer season (the months when it's not packed with students).


Mr Bife, I appreciate you are sticking up for your own area, but I think that 'packed' is laying it on a bit. I'm not sure what the relevance is of the distance between Coimbra and the coast either, or am I misreading your post?

Douglas, MrBife is quite right about the Algarve. It is not all English pubs and 'Kiss me Kwik' hats. There are some very nice parts of the Algarve, particularly the eastern end towards the border with Spain. I sure that many will now come back and tell me of some beautiful, calm parts of the western Algarve, it's just that I haven't found them yet.


----------



## DouglasLW (May 23, 2018)

MrBife, I oversimplified my reason for not wanting to live in the Algarve. It has much more to do with other things than just too many tourists. I have done extensive research about all of the regions of Portugal & I also lived & worked in Italy for almost 5 years 12 years ago. We traveled around a lot & I am pretty good at judging places without going there. I also have spoken with some Portuguese I have worked with here in the States about different areas. The Algarve sounds like a great place to spend a week or so but not live there. I have spent half my life within 5 miles of the ocean so I know about living on the seaside. I am an ex-surfer so I'm sure I will head to Nazare to watch the big waves when they come. Didn't mean to offend you. I prefer inland over the seaside. That's just my preference.


----------



## DouglasLW (May 23, 2018)

MrBife, In answering JonBoy's reply, I have nothing against there being a bunch of Brits in the Algarve. I am totally of Scotch-English descent so not to get along with Brits would be like not getting along with family. I will have to admit that my "family" has been in the States since the 17th century so I have kind of lost the accent. Not crazy about "Kiss me Kwick" hats although I can say I have never seen one but I have a hard time going past an English Pub without stopping in for a pint. The English food is nothing to write home about but you make some damn good ales.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

I am not championing the Algarve I merely want you to have correct information. Yes I do choose to live there but I also travel throughout Portugal and indeed throughout Europe regularly to maintain the comparison. 

This video is a bit corny but there are some shots of the scenery that are nice 






A fun drone video showing beaches






This video from a local friend and even though it shows the regions capital it shows the green space and agriculture around. 






I can live 20 minutes drive from an International Airport, 30 Minutes from Spain, 2.5 hours from Lisbon, I have a choice of three world class hospitals in easy reach, a truly international community, low crime, culture including dance, theatre and music + amazing selection of local and international food from €6.50 a plate chicken and chips to Michelin star. 

I never saw a kiss me kwik hat and wonder where that even comes into it ?


----------



## DouglasLW (May 23, 2018)

MrBife,
Thanks for taking the time to send me the great videos. Like all of Portugal the Algarve is a beautiful place with some breathtaking coastal scenery. I have literally done hours of researching Portugal with quite a bit of time on the Algarve region. It's not so much that I didn't like what I saw about the Algarve but I liked what I have seen & learned about other areas more. The "too many tourists" reason was a quick response to another post & that in itself would not be a reason I would decide not to live there, although it could be a tie breaker with everything else being the same. The "Kiss me Kwik" hat response comes from the posts I have read that laments all of the Brits who have retired to Portugal. The complainers seem to always bring up "too many Kiss Me Kwik hats & English Pubs". Maybe I will Google the hats when I finish just to see what they look like. I will stay I touch via PM from now on so maybe I will have a guide when I visit the Algarve.


----------



## Diddion (Oct 17, 2017)

Of course, what the new Coimbra Indian takeaway should now do is a nationwide home delivery service. (This is from someone who has just returned from the UK with 30 - yes, thirty - bottles of Patak’s curry paste)


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Diddion said:


> Of course, what the new Coimbra Indian takeaway should now do is a nationwide home delivery service. (This is from someone who has just returned from the UK with 30 - yes, thirty - bottles of Patak’s curry paste)


A couple of things Diddion. First, they do deliver, but only within a 15kms radius. Second, on your next trip back to the UK, save the space for something other than Pataks which is really available here!


----------



## Diddion (Oct 17, 2017)

Some things, John Boy, are just too important to risk. What if jalfresi were available, but not rogon josh? Korma, but not butter chicken? Until the source of the sauce is confirmed and verified, and until the range on offer here is determined and verified, as a prudent man I am bound to take no chances, and to bring the lot.

Alternatively, of course, I could have used a pair of compasses to draw a 15 mile radius on a map of Coimbra and moved to within the take-away’s catchment area.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Why not make up the curry mixes form scratch. Buying the ingredients is easy. I buy either in an indian shop in Martim Moniz in Lisbon in bulk or sometimes online.

Happy to pass on any curry powder recipes to help you get started.

I grind my spices in an old electric coffee grinder I have had for years and which I bought specifically for that reason.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

just added a Cape Malay curry mix which I use frequently to the recipe only thread
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/welcome-inn/33815-recipes-only-53.html#post14526416

add dried apricots and a couple of good dollops of apricot jam


----------

